# Most Protective Full suit



## magbee (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello everyone,

i'm looking for the most protective full suit. 

I have few options on mind:

1-BJ sherriff full suit: https://www.bjsherriff.co.uk/product/beepro-khaki-fully-lined/
2-Humble bee https://www.humblebee.me.uk/product-category/protective-equipment/beekeeping-suits/
3-Golden bee : http://www.goldenbeeproducts.com/suit.html
4-Ultra breeze suit: http://www.ultrabreezesuits.com/shop/product.php?s=ultra-breeze-jumpsuit


Bj sherrif full suit looks like the most protective full suit but i didn't read opinions about it, (just the jackets). I don't know, bit confused about it and i need the most protective suit.

Thanks !


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

:scratch:


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

I only have experience with ultrabreeze. I don't know how you could get a more protective suit. That is what I would go with.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I have used two kinds since they came out and I also sell them ( and you do get feed back) and offer beekeeping Workshops.

All the breeze ones sem to work well. I don't think I have had a sting through the tripple layer material.

I have heard that people have been stung on the nose or chin and I recommend that people wear a cap to keep the veil away from the face in the case of the fencing type veil.

I also recommend to my customers to hang the suit so that the veil is not flat.

I have been stung after hanging the suit outside to air and attracting bees to the inside of the suit.

I have not used the canvas-material type for years. I don't wear a shirt ( not necessary with a breeze type) and the sweat makes the canvas stick to your back and bees seem to be annoyed.

I'm not allergic to beestings and do get stung quite regularly - mostly on my hands.

I try my best to avoid stings on my workshop participants - Breeze type suits for sure. Brand, I doubt that there is much difference.


----------



## clong (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought a Clearly Sustainable ventilated suit last year. It is a quality ventilated suit, but I've never seen any of the others. The stitching looks solid, and the veil stays "inflated." The only thing that could be improved is if it had metal zippers. It appears to be a great value.

https://www.clearly-sustainable.com/collections/products/products/beekeeping-3-layer-ventilated-ultra-breeze-mesh-overalls-cool-bee-hive-full-suit


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

When I started beekeeping, I was told to invest in Ultrabreeze. The reason behind that is it's durable and made to last. Metal zippers is what's used. Not plastic zippers. By the time you go buy something else the plastic zippers won't last, as well as the material. Ventilation is key here in Texas, so heat is a huge problem. Ultrabreeze is probably the coolest. I have to wear a full suit as I live in Africanized bee zone and keep "HOT" bees with a 40% and higher DNA =Africanized open breeding. Been stung once while bending my arm. Considering what I deal with, that was 1 in a million odds of that happening. I personally would not buy anything else knowing what I deal with. Heat and mean bees. Reguarless of what the claim is on cool suits, when you look at Ultra breeze and other suits, it's hands down not even comparable. You get what you pay for. 4 years ago it was nearly $300 for that bee suit with Tax.
Any suit will do fine as long as you have layers. My wife did a removal of a large Africanized bee hive with me in a $10 Chinese suit because she was layered, duct taped and wore heavy shoes.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never been stung THROUGH the Golden Bee Products nor the Ultra-Breeze. I have, however been stung while wearing them when they crawled up my pant leg or I forgot to zip the veil all the way.


----------



## magbee (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you guys !
Seems like Ultra-Breeze it is the best choice..


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I have one of the Golden Bee suits that I've been very happy with. It seems similar in design to the Ultra-Breeze suits, but what I like are the very heavy duty brass zippers on this suit. I've had this one for years, but I'm not sure if they still construct them with the premium brass zippers now. Something I would ask about, because that makes a huge difference and it's worth the extra cost.


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

Is this for real


----------



## magbee (Mar 19, 2018)

edzkoda said:


> Is this for real


 for real what?


----------



## edzkoda (Aug 9, 2014)

My ignorance is showing. Never realized all the differences.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrabreeze. Outstanding quality and therefore, a great value.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I own the Ultra-Breeze and the Brushy Mountain Ventilated: I prefer the Brushy Mountain suit because it's half the weight as the UltraBreeze so I stay cooler. I've yet to be stung in the 3 years wearing it.


----------



## OneHappyIgloo (Mar 17, 2018)

I use ultra and I am happy with it


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

Any type of full suit is good as long as openings near the ankles, wrists and under the chin is properly closed. I have used various types of suits and never being stung through the suit. Any stings I get were from bees who managed to get inside the suit.


----------



## CrazyTalk (Jan 27, 2015)

Its really tough to get stung through any of the fully ventilated suits - the material is just too thick. 

I use a GloryBee ventilated suit. Cheap, metal zippers, etc. No complaints.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I got my Golden Bee suit about the same time that Bill (magnet-man) started marketing them. Checked back on some archived posts, can't believe it's been over 10-11 years now. Man, does time ever fly.

Is there anyone who still has one of the Ultra-Breeze suits from back then. Curious how they have held up for you.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I wear the ultrabreeze jacket with painters pants. Very comfortable. I get sick from the heat, this jacket saves me. Never been stung through it. I do get stung on the hands now and then. I just wear vinyl gloves. Usually from pinching a bee. 
Never get stung through the pants. I do close them with socks or velcro, they sure love to crawl up your pant leg. Speaking from experience...........one time got stung on each leg at the same time, under the pants.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is there anyone who still has one of the Ultra-Breeze suits from back then. Curious how they have held up for you.

I do. I'm still using it. It has a rip in it where it caught on something and I duct taped it. Also the zipper on the hood had the pull come off. I put one back on it...


----------



## magbee (Mar 19, 2018)

Michael Bush said:


> >Is there anyone who still has one of the Ultra-Breeze suits from back then. Curious how they have held up for you.
> 
> I do. I'm still using it. It has a rip in it where it caught on something and I duct taped it. Also the zipper on the hood had the pull come off. I put one back on it...


Michael, But if i buy one ultra-breeze now it is not the same quality like before? pretty confused right now


----------



## OneHappyIgloo (Mar 17, 2018)

maybe it depends on who you buy it


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, But if i buy one ultra-breeze now it is not the same quality like before? pretty confused right now

I haven't bought one recently, but I have bought several over the past years and they were all the same quality.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

I like my ultra breeze. i felt really comfortable in a tshirt and running shorts with a baseball hat. was 80 degrees here in south ms today when i was wearing it.


----------



## magbee (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello,
After 2 years of wearing ultra breeze suit. Good quality, fresh and comfortable. 
I 100% recommend it


----------

